# Will fiberglass resin break down great stuff?



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i plan on molding some things with great stuff for a fiberglass enclosure. i want to cover the shapes with fiberglass resin after i've epoxied them to the enclosure. will the resin hurt the great stuff?


----------



## 2ManyFatRides (Sep 7, 2005)

I have used it a couple times but had probs with it losing its shape when the glass got hot and hardened!

After that i tried it with wrapping aluminum foil over it and it worked fine. But keep in mind the foil doesnt stick to the great stuff. Thats fine if it is not something "structural". Ive had best luck building out of wood and cloth , then glass it. Even my "round" shapes!! It makes for a strong mold.

Yes....you can reinforce the cloth with mat from behind or on top off.

You will be surprised what you can form with some aluminum foil!! I did a set of door panels where i covered the originals w/ foil, glassed over the foil w/ cloth....then peeled the mold off the door panel and reinforced it w/ mat.The foil didnt stick so we can still use the factory panels if needed. I use a lot of 1/8" masonite(Lowes,Home Depot) also. Its flexible and bends, also easy to shape.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

this might be a usefull read for you

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/pdfs/Tutorials/MERA_2003.pdf


----------

